# What Kind Of Fit Do You Like....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Just curious on how those of you who use box joints on boxes and drawers like the fit of your box joints. I have seen guys that like them so tight you got to use crunch them together, some not that tight but still tight. I like mine to go slide in pretty effortlessly but not a lot of slop but room for glue. Box maker and furniture maker Rob Cossman uses a very tight joint and uses thin super glue on the outside of the joints and let's it soak in and that is it! Just curious as to how what kind of fit you guys like!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Corey

I like the same as you 




Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ditto for me Corey, a nice easy fit so there is room for the glue, talking about which I would not consider super glue, I like time to check that everything is square.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I concur..... tight but not too tight. Need room for glue and minor adjusting.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, I'm just happy if they fit together.  
I agree that you need glue room. A starved joint will eventually fail.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Absolutely need room for that glue.

Rolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry and others... Cosman makes his joints very very tight and they are so tight that he makes his box square etc. before gluing it up. Then puts thin CA on the outside of the joint.. it's soaks in and he says he has boxes that are 20 years old that he used this method and they are just fine today. He makes some beautiful boxes that is for sure. Just never seen this done before until I saw his DVD. 



Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is another tip that I picked up on one of the Woodsmith Videos. When glueing up joints etc. you will often get glue squeeze out. Most people will take a damp rag and wipe out the squeeze out. I know we have all seen Norm do this quite often. You WILL wipe glue into the wood fibers by doing this and depending on how well you sand, you can end up the tell tale glue marks when you put on the finish. Here is another option and sorry if this sounds gross but I think everyone can get the idea with this explaination  This is how the demonstrator explained it. 

Instead of wiping off the glue. Let it begin to set up until it takes on a sticky booger  consistency that you can remove easily with a razor blade. You are left with much less glue residue this way and can sand off any remaining and you haven't spread it all over the place. Hope this helps. So pick off those boogers and don't wipe them 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just one more tip that I use, mixup some Bottle Water and Vinegar (50/50) in a spray bottle ,then when the glue comes out of the joint, spray on the mixture and wipe it clean with a clean rag, the vinegar is a mild acid and will remove the glue and will not stain the wood but it will remove the glue base that shows up when you stain/finish the project..  but do this b/4 you sand the projects the water will lift the wood grain just a bit.

Plus one more small tip if you are going to stain the box/joints put the stain on the joints b/4 you glue them up, the stain will not close the wood up and the glue will hold just like it should, this tip works well for door frames and picture frames because it's hard to get in the corners with the stain and to wipe out any glue in the corners, Q-Tips work well in the corners for wiping out the joints 

NOTE***this is for water base glues

-------------------
-------------------


challagan said:


> Here is another tip that I picked up on one of the Woodsmith Videos. When glueing up joints etc. you will often get glue squeeze out. Most people will take a damp rag and wipe out the squeeze out. I know we have all seen Norm do this quite often. You WILL wipe glue into the wood fibers by doing this and depending on how well you sand, you can end up the tell tale glue marks when you put on the finish. Here is another option and sorry if this sounds gross but I think everyone can get the idea with this explaination  This is how the demonstrator explained it.
> 
> Instead of wiping off the glue. Let it begin to set up until it takes on a sticky booger  consistency that you can remove easily with a razor blade. You are left with much less glue residue this way and can sand off any remaining and you haven't spread it all over the place. Hope this helps. So pick off those boogers and don't wipe them
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob thanks, I will have to try that and never heard it before. We always have a mixture in a bottle ready as that is the best glass cleaner as well!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Quick test, put some glue on some walnut scrap , then b/4 the glue sets wipe it down with mixture then put some clear stain or what ever on it ...you should not see the glue path or pattern..


Bj 


-----------
----------


challagan said:


> Bob thanks, I will have to try that and never heard it before. We always have a mixture in a bottle ready as that is the best glass cleaner as well!
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

It seems like Norm, on NYWS, said & showed that it wants to fit snug enough to stay together if you lightly shake it.

Bob & Rick could have said that too... don't remember.

If it takes a hammer, it's TOO tight!  
If it falls apart when you just pick it up, it's TOO loose!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it takes a hammer, it's TOO tight!
If it falls apart when you just pick it up, it's TOO loose!
__________________

Here, here! That's the definitive test Joe.


----------

